# Seattle Squat



## eatmonksus (Feb 17, 2009)

I'm looking for that one squat(ALL IS LOVE?) in georgetown, seattle. my friend Hope took me there once when she lived there, and i can't remember where it is. if you know where it is, or where Hope is, I'd really appreciate it. THX


----------



## Coyote (Feb 24, 2009)

um hold on


----------



## sweet potatoe (Feb 25, 2009)

isnt it under the bridge near squid and ink? if not, theres a 5 dollar show in georgetown on thursday, so if you go there you can probably find someone from the fpk house (atleast i think its fpk, somethin like that)who will be nice enough to give you a place to stay. the only thing is that house is realky fuckin cold sometimes. 
if you check westlake you might be able to find her there. but i think she had some wierd shit going down last time i saw her. some message on her voicemail. ill get back to you if i hear anything though.


----------



## Coyote (Feb 25, 2009)

yeah hopes clean and staying with her momma or at least thats the last i heard of her


----------



## sweet potatoe (Feb 26, 2009)

really? thats good fer her, she had some message from her dad, so iwas worried she was gonna be like, in alaska


----------



## a.m.y. (Feb 26, 2009)

best bet in georgetown is the FBK (fire breathing kangaroo) house most assuredly


----------



## sweet potatoe (Feb 27, 2009)

a.m.y. said:


> best bet in georgetown is the FBK (fire breathing kangaroo) house most assuredly


 
haha fuck yeah! i thought it was fpk, an i was like tyring to figure out what it could be, but that place is full of sweet hearts. after the asymmetrical warfare show there i was gonna crash but someone took me to their house on capitol hill. but still what an amazing place.
i think the other places in georgetown you could stay have a large population of juggalos


----------

